

UX Ideas for GrubWithUs - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17268576222/ux-for-grubwithus-a-tale-of-a-hungry-man-looking-to

======
greattypo
Good analysis. It's great that to be reminded that for as awesome as
GrubWithUs seems at first glance, there are always ways it can be improved.

~~~
jason_shah
Thanks, Greattypo! GWU is a great product for sure, but you're right, there's
always room for improvement. Even with my own blog, the main content area
needs to be larger, photos need to be easier to view, etc.

I think critiquing some of the leading startups really forces us to 1)
appreciate best practices 2) think more critically about how to be better
designers beyond picking the low hanging fruit.

------
robgibbons
I agree with the Grub Now button looking too much like a random image (or an
ad) to be the main Call to Action button.

I think removing the bite-mark and adding it as an onclick effect would do
lots for UX.

~~~
jason_shah
Agreed, Rob!

I think on a higher level this also brings up the more general question of
whether a unique, well styled UI element adds or detracts value. It is
subjective and varies on a case by case basis. Perhaps a lesson to extrapolate
is that taking such a risk with your primary action button can swing
conversions a lot whereas taking that risk elsewhere on the page (eg
Mailchimp's quirky status messages) adds personality and may help conversions
without betting the house.

It would be great to compile a list or visualization of successful UI quirks.

